# True-scale Pre-Heresy Iron Hands



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

So here's my first attempt at a true-scale marine, a pre-heresy Iron Hands marine. Hope you like.















































C&C welcome!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A nice true scale marine. A good pose, and I like the way he is already looking for a new target after punching the trooper in the face. The freehand on the shoulder pads is very well done.

My only critics would be on the black highlights, which do look a bit to bold for my taste, and the rear shoulder pad on the powerfist arm. It looks like it has a rim but the front of the pad doesn't appear have one. Is this a trick of the ligthing? If not then you may want to consider using some GS to smooth this out when you do you next marine.

Are you making a force of these? Do you have any WIP images for us to look at?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

+rep buddy for this... well done. :good:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

he looks awesome man! The highlights as pointed out, aren't my favourite part of the model and a wash of badaab black would tone them down well enough! One thing I see about the construction of the figure is the power pack... it's not lookin to scale with the rest of the mini. They are pretty large on the regular figure, and I think you should have enlarged it to fit the requirements of a true scale figure. Other than that, great free hand work on the shoulder pads and sweet assed pose! I love how he's non chalantly breaking someone's face!


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments so far! I've decided to change the higlights a bit and give them a nice black wash. Currently working on a squad of these guys so I will work on bulking the waist of the models.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

+rep for the great job! I love how he's just punching the guy like it's nothing.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Could you tell me how you did these? I'm very interested in true-scale marines...
The model looks very nice, the pose is dynamic and the paint job is very nice as well, but the eyes look slightly uneven, I don't know if thats an effect of the camera or the angle...


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Very sexy model, +rep.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, I like the way the backpack looks. Like HR said they are overly large on the normal marines but on this one it seems to fit quite well.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta love that kind of "I don't even need to look at you to kill you" pose.

+rep!
-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats a really cool way to do them to be honest, only a little GS work needed. Very cool model!


----------



## Iron Lion (Jan 27, 2009)

Love it.... Looks great....


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and +rep. It's nice to know this model is so well liked. Although my next couple won't be as dynamic, I will still try to find ways to make them interesting and different from a stock marine pose. Next up on the list is a 10 man tact squad of these guys, then a nice Iron Father to lead them. Keep your eyes posted over the next few days for a couple more guys to be posted.


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

So here are 2 WIP guys to join the growing force. Just a tact marine and the seargent (anyone recognize him from the front of Fulgrim?)

To be sure I keep intrest in this project, I've decided to make 2 regular posed, boring marines for every cool special pose I do. The next up is a special pose marine just finishing gunning down a rebel human.

Hope you like these 2 so far though!


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I ditched my schedule to get a start on my commander, who I will also be entering in an online competition.

WIP Iron Father Fundo Aeneus-




























Hope you like, especially you Pacific! :wink:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The chests seem to small and the waist area looks totally undone. Other than that they look pretty good.


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

So it's been a very long while since my last update, but here it is-



















And some of the old boys all done and ready--


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice thread, great to see some truescaling that looks (most probably deceptively! ) relatively easy to replicate. Thank you for sharing and keep up the good work +rep


----------



## brennan (May 25, 2009)

I'm terrible sorry, I cant comment on your excellent work, but I have the intellect of a 2 year old.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

brennan said:


> poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Think someone needs to learn how to post like a normal human being, rather than a small child.

This is some good work here, very glad to see there is a way to do truescaling without going over the top. Good work so, and I think your heavy-bolter brother is very nice.

-TD


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks!

And don't worry about the other post. He's only got 2 posts so I don't think he's planning on becoming a dedicated member of this forum.

I'd really like to continue this project, but due to circumstance I probably won't be able to...


----------



## Unevenscore (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cool. Excellent freehand. The more of these I see the more I want to try and make one...or a few.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I've always thaught about this "the marines are to small!" deal, and had this thaught: maby the guardsmen are to big! :laugh:

Anyway, yeah this is sheere ponage, that comander is especialy epic in every way.

+rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to move this to project logs, but as your not going to continue, it will remain where it is. 

I like the poses of your true scale marines, and its a shame your not going to do some more. The bionic leg ... at last a good use for lasguns :grin:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking Good, Keep it up! +rep


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

the heavy bolter guy is well bad ass mate i love it.


----------

